# Variable in strings.xml (Android Studio)



## JavaJuengling (28. Jan 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe. Ich möchte einen String in der strings.xml mit einer Variable füllen.


```
<string name="Menge">%1$d Liter.</string>
```

Wie kann ich der Variable nun sagen, welchen Wert sie annehmen soll? (Sie soll einen in der java-Datei berechneten Double-Wert annehmen.)


----------

